# male or female fusco?,



## pdjs01 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was told it was a male but at about 6" im having doubts . Thanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7-SVTh ... ata_player


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sometimes males take a long time to colour up, but at 6" I'm thinking it is probably a female.


----------



## pdjs01 (Jun 18, 2011)

:thumb: 
Ill swap her for a male then


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

99% sure it's female. A male would have some hint of blue in the facial area.


----------

